# Sound-Lösung für Java/JMF



## maxf (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe im Forum schon viele Soundlösungen gefunden? Wlches ist nun die schnellste und beste?


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2005)

Soundlösung inwiefern? Dein Post geht ein wenig sparsam mit Informationen um. Willste spielen oder bearbeiten? Welche Formate willste Spielen/bearbeiten, ...


----------



## thomas.g (29. Nov 2005)

hi,

ich wollte mal ein Spiel mit JMF realisieren, allerdings eignet sich JMF nur für die permanente Wiedergabe eines Sounds, da das starten eines Clips über JMF einfach einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Für kleinere Sounds würde ich AudioClip verwenden!

mfg, thomas


----------



## maxf (30. Nov 2005)

Ich möchte zwie Arten von Audio abspielen:

1.Große, etwa 2 Minuten lange Hintergrundmusikstücke.
2. Kleiner kürtzere Soundeffekte/Sprachfetzen.
Außerdem werden sie sich vorraussichtlich überschneiden.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (30. Nov 2005)

Und welches Format jeweils?


----------



## maxf (1. Dez 2005)

Normalerweise Wav, wobei ich noch überlege, ob ich nicht Ogg nehmen solle. :?:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Dez 2005)

Von der Performance her wäre MIDI oder MOD als Hintegrundmusik besser, WAV für kurze (Spiel-)Sounds.


----------



## maxf (2. Dez 2005)

Ich kann aber die Hintergrundmusik nicht auseinandernehmen. :!:


----------



## maxf (10. Dez 2005)

Ich meine, dass ich die Wav-Dateien mit den Tools, die man im Web findet, nur in furchtbares Geklimper umwandeln kann.


----------

